# tongue and groove bits



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

I had an issue with Marc Sommerfeld tongue and groove bits,talked with Pat Reuter and she sent me a new set and I sent mine back Sommerfeld's has great customer service.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Marc takes great pride in delivering value to his customers. He also happens to be a great guy.


----------



## Kensway (Nov 28, 2011)

Mike thanks for your hospitality one day I hope to talk with Marc


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It was a pleasure meeting you Ken. Forum members are always welcome to stop by my shop.


----------

